# kmart Penn Trolling combos



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey

Anyone have any experience with these Kmart Penn jobs? They are a good price ($60-70) for what I think is the 220GTO

http://www.jarviswalker.com.au/product. ... 17&id=1349

The site doesn't even give any specifications on them...

I want to be able to catch some albacore etc and at least have a chance on bigger tuna and marlin if I happen to be so lucky.

I don't see the point going much over 30 lb (40lb maybe max?) since I don't expect I will be able to handle that much force from the seat on my kayak anyway. I expect I would use wire in case of baracoota or wahoo or something, otherwise I have some 60lb 10X leader from Penn. I think I will stick with mono too, 330 m of 30 lb Jarvis walker mono $5 instead of paying the excessive amounts for braid at those lengths. (Although I just noticed I do have some cheap Jervis walker Hercules 250 m 30 lb braid in my tackle bag here...)

Just wondering if the combo's are worth it for the price. If spending more is worth it then so be it.

I won't be investing heaps of money into trolling tackle because I don't plan on doing it too often (don't expect to get the time..)

Thanks guys.

PS: If anyone will be on the coast near the Christmas period and wants to come out and mentor me a bit on the art of trolling I would appreciate it. I do get sick of just talking about fishing in the office... I like to get out there and do it too... Its easy to doubt your method when alone though.. and go back to what you know works.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Big fish 'can' be caught on these combos. But a better quality rod and reel will generally do it better and easier and be less likely to fail mid fight. A better quality outfit will also generally last longer if looked after. So I guess the answer is yes. If you don't expect too much of the the outfit or expect it to last for ever.

Personally I would be saving a few more dollars and getting something like a Shimano TLD20 (or the Penn, Daiwa etc equivalent). If you wait for the K-Mart 25% off sales you can get a TLD for about $130 anyway.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

correct me if i am wrong but i'm pretty sure *paulo* caught his marlin on a combo similar to that (possibly te same one :? )


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

zipper said:


> correct me if i am wrong but i'm pretty sure *paulo* caught his marlin on a combo similar to that (possibly te same one :? )


As I said in my previous post, it can be done with the cheaper combo, but you can also spend a few more dollars and get gear that will do it better and probably for longer if looked after. I also think a lever drag is a better option on big hard running fish like marlin and tuna.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

A TLD 20 over a Shimano Backbone 10-15kg rod would be my pick for a combo that would handle big fish and LAST. The TLD15 only holds 2/3 the capacity of the TLD20. These reels have the drag that can cope with big fish and have accounted for countless marlin and tuna.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I'll keep an eye on the TLD20.  But it seems the cheap Penn's are fine also.



diabolical said:


> The TLD15 only holds 2/3 the capacity of the TLD20


More line the better for subduing monsters of the deep!

It is a possibility I will buy two so maybe I can trial them both out!

I plan on trolling one larger/deeper diver and one smaller lure to cover the options.

I suppose kayakers might be at a disadvantage - not making as much noise as a stinkboat to peek the curiosity of game fish.

I will be a little disapointed though after my 100+ km trip if I don't get a touch on either lure though. Hopefully I will notice some salmon schools or something along the way anyway and have some flicking fun.

If I ever catch anything like Paulo's Marlin I would go completely mental with excitement. :shock: 
Possibly capsizing and losing my catch and rods at the same time. :lol:


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I'll keep an eye on the TLD20.  But it seems the cheap Penn's are fine also.



diabolical said:


> The TLD15 only holds 2/3 the capacity of the TLD20


More line the better for subduing monsters of the deep!

It is a possibility I will buy two so maybe I can trial them both out!

I plan on trolling one larger/deeper diver and one smaller lure to cover the options.

I suppose kayakers might be at a disadvantage - not making as much noise as a stinkboat to peek the curiosity of game fish.

I will be a little disapointed though after my 100+ km trip if I don't get a touch on either lure though. Hopefully I will notice some salmon schools or something along the way anyway and have some flicking fun.

If I ever catch anything like Paulo's Marlin I would go completely mental with excitement. :shock: 
Possibly capsizing and losing my catch and rods at the same time. :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate I have those two rigs and have caught some decent fish on both rigs. They are more than adequate for yak fishing and if one goes over or breaks( which I doubt as they are solid) it wont break the budget. Remember its not the yak or the expensive gear that catches the fish. I think they are great but I prefer penn gear as I find it solid.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Breambo said:


> Mate I have those two rigs and have caught some decent fish on both rigs. They are more than adequate for yak fishing and if one goes over or breaks( which I doubt as they are solid) it wont break the budget. Remember its not the yak or the expensive gear that catches the fish. I think they are great but I prefer penn gear as I find it solid.


Hey yeah I agree with everything you've said.

Its definantly true knowledge/skill/timing/luck have more importance than expensive gear

You prefer the Penn gear (over the shimano?) thats kewl.

I did imagine a pair of great big game reels/rods/outriggers would almost be worth the dropped jaws of the boaties as I peddle out into the blue yonder though, layed back, beer in hand. hehe. Those Penn GTO's would be great for bottom bashing also though. Anyone have a picture of such a yak? (photoshop job? hehe, maybe add a mini pair of 150 hp evinrude outboards to the back!)

Is legal to operate a kayak under the influence?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

If you can check and see that the gearing is NOT plastic !!! if so there are some cheap reels on ebay .yes i know there crap BUT they have decent brake washers and metal gearing .i recieved one yesturday and with delivery cost 25 bucks .throw in a ebay rod and you should get out of it fo 50 bucks and im sure it is the equel if not better than the kmart job [ if it has plastic components] .

cheers
craig


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> If you can check and see that the gearing is NOT plastic !!! if so there are some cheap reels on ebay .yes i know there crap BUT they have decent brake washers and metal gearing .i recieved one yesturday and with delivery cost 25 bucks .throw in a ebay rod and you should get out of it fo 50 bucks and im sure it is the equel if not better than the kmart job [ if it has plastic components] .


Yeah I had looked at them months back. Which did you get? how is it? What is its line capacity?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, I can vouch for the GT220. Marlin aside I have used them for years and they have taken a good flogging from a variety of oversize fish. One year 10 of us pulled in 30 of 20-40kg cobia in just under an hour. I had the GT220 smoking at one stage. After the trip it had a problem so I took it back and they gave me a brand new one and 300m of braid to go with it. 
I also have a TLD25 on a 24kg stick but after a few goes I decide it was just too big and heavy on the yak. Ive gone to jig sticks and reels now for the weight and the ability to break them down to shove in the hull coming in and out of the surf zone., but I still use the Penn in preference to the TLD25. I honestly dont believe you need more than 180m - 200m of 30lb line to catch a decent size fish from the yak. Most of the time youre under tow rather than having line stripped like on a big stinker and when youre down to the last few strands you hit the pedals or start paddling.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yeah i bought a melaluka jp300 premium red game it holds about 330m of 30lb line BUT i was just at kmart broadway and they had 30% of rods and reels BARGAIN this is what i would do . 20% of tackle as well .spent obout $40.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

paulo said:


> Yep, I can vouch for the GT220. Marlin aside I have used them for years and they have taken a good flogging from a variety of oversize fish. One year 10 of us pulled in 30 of 20-40kg cobia in just under an hour. I had the GT220 smoking at one stage. After the trip it had a problem so I took it back and they gave me a brand new one and 300m of braid to go with it.
> I also have a TLD25 on a 24kg stick but after a few goes I decide it was just too big and heavy on the yak. Ive gone to jig sticks and reels now for the weight and the ability to break them down to shove in the hull coming in and out of the surf zone., but I still use the Penn in preference to the TLD25. I honestly dont believe you need more than 180m - 200m of 30lb line to catch a decent size fish from the yak. Most of the time youre under tow rather than having line stripped like on a big stinker and when youre down to the last few strands you hit the pedals or start paddling.


Thanks for your insight Paulo - I have heard your reputation for gamefish on your yak!
Looks like you've made the decision for me. 
Now to wait till the sale.. (No point buying right away anyway since I can't make it to the coast for a while)



craig51063 said:


> BUT i was just at kmart broadway and they had 30% of rods and reels BARGAIN this is what i would do


Sweet.  My local Kmart isn't having a sale... or is it... hmm


----------

